# محاضرات شرح برنامج Revit Mep



## أكرم حمزه (15 يناير 2013)

زملائي المهندسين الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء كل من لديه محاضرات (بالغه العربيه)لتعليم برنامج Revit Mep تزويدنا بها مع شكري مسبقا للجهود المبذوله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 يناير 2013)

شوف هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t252333.html​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 يناير 2013)

وهنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t272575.html​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 يناير 2013)

وهنا

Autodesk - Autodesk Revit MEP Services & Support - Training​


----------



## mohamed mech (15 يناير 2013)

*شرح مجموعة اوامر بالعربى للمهندس عمرو سليم*

revit command arabic - Download - 4shared​


----------



## أكرم حمزه (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الزملاء الذين شاركو بهذا الموضوع


----------



## ameed2 (12 فبراير 2013)

عندي سؤال حول كيف اتعامل مع تقاطع WALL مع COLUMN , و شكراً
ameed2


----------



## raouf belal (18 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## عمران احمد (20 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## أكرم حمزه (21 يونيو 2013)

أخواني الأعزاء شكرا للردود سؤال أخر هل توجد دورات on line لمحاضرات ال REVIT MEP


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

الاخ رياض ما شاء الله عليك جاهز على طول
أخونا محمد ميك ربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## على عدوس (27 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## AHMADBHIT (2 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------

